# Driving scissor lift on unfinished hardwood floors - Help



## Misha322 (Nov 15, 2010)

Hello,

We are completely remodeling a home that is having 3/4" solid hardwood Brazilian cherry hardwood floors installed. In-fact the floors were just installed on the first floor; slab on grade with 3/4" plywood nailed to it and 3/4" hardwood Brazilian cherry nailed to it with tar paper in between the slab and plywood and between plywood and hardwood.

Here is the thing, we are repainting and texturing the ceilings and walls. There are three areas in the house that are two story and therefore the ceilings are high and we need to get to them to do the knockdown ceilings. I missed a window to use a scissor lift between the hardwood floor base being laid down and the actual floor being put in but he mismanaged his time and manpower and now the floors are in.

I need to get peoples opinion on being able to drive a 2,700lb 19' scissor lift on the floors before they are finished. I am thinking if we lay some sort of paper and then 3/4" plywood on top, it should not be a problem driving the scissor lift on it as there is a solid base underneath and the weight should be evenly distributed enough to not cause any issues. Has anyone done this before???









I really need some help and advice as I do not want new $30k floors damaged.

Thank you for all the advice!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Are you a painting contractor? Or a painting professional in some way?

I would imagine you can put sheets of plywood down, you would want to test it before going to far. You could also use scaffold staging.

This site is for professionals, so it might not be the right fit for you.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> Are you a painting contractor? Or a painting professional in some way?
> 
> I would imagine you can put sheets of plywood down, you would want to test it before going to far. You could also use scaffold staging.
> 
> This site is for professionals, so it might not be the right fit for you.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Andyman (Feb 21, 2009)

Missed a window before floors were installed? 30k floors? Sounds like a major fu-bar to me. 

I'd leave the scissor lift outside and bring in some rolling scaffold on 1/4" Masonite.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

homosote is also good


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

I say fill the house up with water, get yourself a home made raft. Problem solved. End of thread.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

timhag said:


> End of thread.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

:laughing:


----------

